# Alles vibriert durch die Pumpe



## Cey (21. Februar 2011)

Huhu,

ich habe bei meiner Wasserkühlung irgendwie das Problem, dass durch die Pumpe recht starke Vibrationen entstehen, irgendwie überall. Zumindest, wenn ich die Pumpe im laufenden Betrieb deaktiviere, ists mucksmäuschenstill. Habe mal getestet ob der Sound direkt von der Pumpe kommt, indem ich n Pulliärmel drumgewickelt habe, wurde nicht besser. Da, wenn ich die Schläuche anfasse, ich auch deutliche Vibrationen spüre, vermute ich, dass über das Wasser die Vibrationen weitergeleitet werden und dann alles mögliche, Radiator, AGB etc vibiert.
Die Vibrationen sind vom Frequenzspektrum tief (brummen) - mittelhoch (laufende Festplatte).

Ich habe mal ein hochauflösenendes Bild hochgeladen: Bild: img_054017cm.jpg - abload.de

Der Schlauch vom AGB zur Pumpe ist extrem kurz wie man sieht... Der von der Pumpe zum Radi mit vllt 15-20 cm relativ kurz und gespannt durch Biegung.
Vllt hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das umplatziere auch?

Bisher ist die Reihenfolge: Rest vom System -> AGB -> Pumpe -> Radi rechts am Bild -> Rest vom System

Danke für eure Ideen 

PS: is ne laing (nicht plus version)


----------



## Tudeski (21. Februar 2011)

du kannst schauen, dass die schläuche das gehäuse nicht berühren - unten wird glaub ich das netzteil berührt.
weiterhin könntest du die pumpe mit 7V betreiben oder einen miniNG zu legen und die pumpe so drosseln.

die kühler reihenfolge ist eigentlich egal, nur der agb muss direkt vor der pumpe angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Cey (21. Februar 2011)

Hm, also wenn ich drauf achte, dass kein Schlauch das GEhäuse berührt, wirds auch nicht besser. =/


----------



## Malkolm (21. Februar 2011)

Also Wasser überträgt keine Schwingungen in diesem Maße 

Wenn das Problem vorher noch nciht bestand kann es sein, dass deine Pumpe Luft gezogen hat und deshalb laut wird. Evtl. kündigt sich da auch ein Lagerschaden an.

Nutzt du etwas zum entkoppeln? Also ein Shoggy-Sandwich oder ähnliches?


----------



## Dari (21. Februar 2011)

Also wie es aussieht is die Pumpe auf so einem Sandwich, ich vermute das vibrieren kommt von deiner Festplatte sofern es keine SSD ist


----------



## Cey (21. Februar 2011)

Die Festplatte war zum Zeitpunkt des Tests deaktiviert. Die Geräusche kommen 100% von der Pumpe =/

Problem bestand eigentlich schon immer, nur jetzt wollte ich es mal beheben ^^

Hm, vielleicht übertragen die Schläuche die Schwingungen? Sollte ich die schlauchlänge einfach mal künstlich erhöhen und größere Loops basteln?


----------



## v3nom (21. Februar 2011)

Kannst du die Frequenz der Pumpe steuern? Bei meinem Aquaduct ist alles über 50Hz "laut".


----------



## Cey (21. Februar 2011)

Nope, 12V fest eingestellt


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. Februar 2011)

schau mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/139731-gedaemmtes-pumpengehaeuse.html.... hatte das gleiche problem.bei mir lags am holzcase in verbindung mit dem fliesenboden!vom boden entkoppelt und gut wars.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Februar 2011)

ich hatte auch so geräuschprobleme.

berührt vielleicht irgendein anschluss das gehäuse irgendwo? - wenn dem so ist -> kurz weghalten und sehen obs besser wird. ging bei mir so.

Grüße


----------



## boxleitnerb (22. Februar 2011)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall versuchen, die Schläuche länger und lockerer zu verlegen, nicht so gespannt. Fass sie auch mal an und auch das Sandwich und schau, wo die Vibrationen aufhören. Dann hast du schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt.

Ich hab eine Aquastream und die vibriert trotz Shoggy auch. Ich krieg sie fast lautlos, aber es erfordert einiges Herumprobieren und Glück, bis man eine Position und Verschlauchung gefunden, hat, die funktionieren - auch wenn keine offensichtlichen Kontakte bestehen, eben z.B. Schlauch/Gehäuse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

Erster Test: Pumpe in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

Du kannst die pumpe auf einen stahl, oder blei klotz schrauben (keine entkoppelung zwischen pumpe und klotz), dann sollte die masse des klotzes die vibrationen schlucken, den klotz stellst du dann nochmal auf ein sandwich
Weichere schläuche vor und nach der pumpe können auch helfen
Ein user hier im forum hat seine laing "schwebend" eingebaut (sie hängt nur an den schläuchen)


----------



## Cey (22. Februar 2011)

Nope, berührt nix. Aber ich vermute, dass das extrem kurze Verbindungsstück zwischen AGB und Pumpe die Vibrationen der Pumpe direkt an den AGB weiterleitet, kann das sein?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

Kann schon sein, allerdings vibriert bei mir auch der schlauch von pumpe zu agb (ca. 20cm lang) aber wenn ich den agb angreife spüre ich keine vibrationen
Ich denke das wasser im agb schluckt die vibrationen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

Cey schrieb:


> Nope, berührt nix. Aber ich vermute, dass das extrem kurze Verbindungsstück zwischen AGB und Pumpe die Vibrationen der Pumpe direkt an den AGB weiterleitet, kann das sein?



Schlauch kann Vibrationen übertragen, gängiges Problem.


----------



## redBull87 (24. Februar 2011)

Das Problem habe ich auch mit meiner Danger Den CPX-PRO, die kleine Zellgummi Schnippsel ^^ bringt leider gar nichts. Habe jetzt einmal unter die Standfüse meines Gehäuses Schaumstoff gelegt. Verbesserung des Geräusches um geschätzte 20%. Morgen sollte mein Shoggy Sandwich eintrudeln, mal schauen ob das was bringt *hoff* 

Mfg

Ich bins nochmal, hab heut mein Shoggy Sandwich montiert, vibrationen gehen jetzt gehen 0 . War eine sehr gute Investition, bin selbst noch überrascht xD Jetzt ist nur noch das leise Summen der Pumpe hörbar, und die Gehäuselüfter. Das ist aber nicht weiter störend. Wer auf der Suche nach einem Vibrationskiller ist, kann bedenkenlos die 6,90 für ein Shoggy Sandwitch bezahlen *Thumbs up*


----------



## Cey (26. Februar 2011)

Ich werde mal auf jeden Fall die Schläuche neu verlegen und auf sehr großzügige Radien mit Loopings und so statt engen Kurven setzen. Berichte dann, ob es was hilft


----------



## zettiii (27. Februar 2011)

Dann würde ich aber drauf achten, die Schläuche nicht zu lang zu lassen, nicht dass du nachher das reinste Schlauchwirrwarr hast  Sieht idR nicht schön aus


----------



## Cey (27. Februar 2011)

Kann die Schläuche ja mit Mustern bemalen xD
Scherz beiseite, gibt schöneres als Schlauchwirrwarr =( Aber was soll ich machen, Lautstärke ist mir da wichtiger.


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2011)

Also an meiner Laiing vibriert so gut wie gar nichts, hab sie aber trotzdem auf nen Shoggy gepackt. Vorher ne Alphacool Eheim Station gehabt, da hat nichtmal ein Shoggy geholfen aber die Laiing ist da top!


----------



## Cey (27. Februar 2011)

hast mir zufällig n foto von deiner wakü mit der Laing?


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2011)

Auf eine Laiing gehört einfach ein guter Aufsatz, der macht verdammt viel aus! Benutze den von Aquacomputer, der ist top.


----------



## Cey (28. Februar 2011)

Habe nen Phobya Nickel aufsatz. Ist eigentlich recht schwer und so.

Weiß jemand obs nen Unterschied macht, ob ich da die oberen oder seitlichen Anschlüsse verwende?

Danke 

Und wenn jemand n paar Fotos von seiner verkabelten Laing mit ähnlich dicken Schläuchen wie 16/10 hätte?


----------

